# Supertelephoto Lens Updates Are Getting Closer [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 23, 2018)

```
Updates to Canon’s line of “big white lenses” is getting closer we’re told. Some of these new lenses will be present at the World Cup in Russia, which begins on June 14.</p>
<p>We generally assume the “big whites” as the following lenses.</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 200mm f/2L IS</li>
<li>EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II</li>
<li>EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II</li>
<li>EF 500mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>EF 600mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>EF 800mm f/5.6L IS</li>
</ul>
<p>We weren’t told which lenses would be in testing, but we highly doubt all of these lenses would be tested at World Cup games. It makes sense that 300mm to 600mm lenses could potentially be used.</p>
<p>If you’re watching the matches, keep a close eye on the sidelines.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## dolina (May 23, 2018)

Then 6 months from now.... another rumored lens update will happen again... and again.... and again... amen


----------



## briangus (May 23, 2018)

hope not the 200 F2 as just bought one a couple of hours ago


----------



## unfocused (May 23, 2018)

Hoping for an updated 500 f4, so that the II version might show up on the refurbished site again.


----------



## docsmith (May 23, 2018)

briangus said:


> hope not the 200 F2 as just bought one a couple of hours ago



Congratulations on the new glass!!

I am in a bit of the same boat as I am about to buy either the 500 f/4 II or 600 f/4 II.

But, amazing lenses will still be amazing after the new releases. I would also expect Canon to charge a nice premium for the new lenses.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 23, 2018)

The EF 800mm and the EF 200mm are the oldest designs, being 2008 vintage. The 300 and 400 2.8 lenses are both 2010, and the 500 and 600 are 2011 vintage - but the dates are so close they probably all share the same level of technology.

800mm f/5.6 IS (2008) new design
200mm f/2 IS (2008) replaced 200mm f/2 (1996) - 12 year gap
300mm f/2.8 IS II (2010) replaced 300mm f/2.8 IS (1999) - 11 year gap
400mm f/2.8 IS II (2010) replaced 400mm f/2.8 IS (1999) - 11 year gap
500mm f/4 IS II (2011) replaced 500mm f/4 IS (1999) - 12 year gap
600mm f/4 IS II (2011) replaced 600mm f/4 IS (1999) - 12 year gap

So we're between 7 to 10 years gap now, would make sense that they're starting to redesign the lenses. Considering the number that would be needed by Canon's premium customers for the major sporting events and the time taken to make them I think it's going to be a while before any of these updates make their way to the shops.


----------



## davidcl0nel (May 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> 200mm f/2.8 IS (2008) replaced 200mm f/2.8 (1996) - 12 year gap


This lens has no IS, but it should be. 

I only think that there would be an update, if there is a major redesign like DO to get it lighter/shorter.

And if there is a replacement, there I expect a much higher price - so if I am currently in the decision to buy one "old" lens, it would be no difference, or do you would wait 2 years to pay the double price instead to get a even better version? Yes double like 24-70 II or 35 L BR...
And I even think a 70-200 III would be in the 3-4k range.


----------



## fullstop (May 23, 2018)

seems as if 90% of Canon R&D spend would go into Mk. II, III, IV of the big whites. Every few years a marginally improved iteration.


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> The EF 800mm and the EF 200mm are the oldest designs, being 2008 vintage. The 300 and 400 2.8 lenses are both 2010, and the 500 and 600 are 2011 vintage - but the dates are so close they probably all share the same level of technology.
> 
> 800mm f/5.6 IS (2008) new design
> 200mm f/2.8 IS (2008) replaced 200mm f/2.8 (1996) - 12 year gap
> ...



what will the new lenses offer? Yes they can be a tad sharper, slightly lighter (to get bragging rights over Nikon), but overall will there be a significant improvements or just a slight improvement? Will these lenses have drop in 1.4 converters? Now that would be sweat!


----------



## docsmith (May 23, 2018)

RGF said:


> what will the new lenses offer? Yes they can be a tad sharper, slightly lighter (to get bragging rights over Nikon), but overall will there be a significant improvements or just a slight improvement? Will these lenses have drop in 1.4 converters? Now that would be sweat!



The general assumption I've seen has been that they will include diffractive optice (DO) which has the potential to make the lenses both lighter and shorter. The front element will need to stay the same. I had thought that Canon might introduce DO alternative options rather than replace the Big Whites such as 500 or 600 f/5.6 DO, granted, Canon did exhibit a demo 600 f/4 DO 3 years ago.


Canon could easily have something else up their sleeves, as you say, a built in 1.4TC, other ways of shedding weight/size. But, generally, new=better with Canon. So count me as excited to see what they have in the pipeline.

Granted, what I really want to see is a $3-4k 200-600 f/5.6 L IS USM. Great IQ, blazing fast AF. ;D


----------



## jolyonralph (May 23, 2018)

RGF said:


> what will the new lenses offer? Yes they can be a tad sharper, slightly lighter (to get bragging rights over Nikon), but overall will there be a significant improvements or just a slight improvement?



Just a slight improvement, I'd say. Most likely in focus speed and accuracy and overall resolution. If the Nikon lenses are only 2% better than the Canon, Canon only have to make these lenses 4% better (however you wish to measure this) to regain the crown - and yes, that does matter.


----------



## kaihp (May 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> We generally assume the “big whites” as the following lenses.
> 
> EF 200mm f/2L IS
> EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II
> ...



Why wouldn't the 200-400 f/4L IS USM not be included in that list?


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > what will the new lenses offer? Yes they can be a tad sharper, slightly lighter (to get bragging rights over Nikon), but overall will there be a significant improvements or just a slight improvement?
> ...



Who is complaining that the Canon superteles are not as good as Nikon? Nikon is seriously ahead on body ratings (D850 and D500) but not lenses.


----------



## ethanz (May 23, 2018)

kaihp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We generally assume the “big whites” as the following lenses.
> ...



Discrimination!


----------



## tron (May 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Updates to Canon’s line of “big white lenses” is getting closer we’re told. Some of these new lenses will be present at the World Cup in Russia, which begins on June 14.</p>
> <p>We generally assume the “big whites” as the following lenses.</p>
> <ul>
> <li>EF 200mm f/2L IS</li>
> ...


Regarding 300, 400, 500 and 600 this seems a little stupid. Sorry! The only obsolete are the 200 and the 800. Also a 600 DO could be possible but it would coexist with its non DO brother (but this tread is not about it). Just like the 100-400 II rumor that kept appearing every year. The 300 to 600 lenses wouldn't get much of an upgrade because they are already very good (and significant lighter than their previous versions). Add to the fact that they still have the latest IS (4 stop) and they have nothing to gain from a version III. Don't get me wrong. Canon could decide anything they want (=seems profitable) but who would upgrade an excellent lens to an ... excellent lens?


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 24, 2018)

I would buy a 300 2.8 with a built in 1.4TC in a heartbeat


----------



## Hector1970 (May 24, 2018)

I expect Canon will bring out something new in the Super Tele but it won't replace them all together.
As to improvements. I have the 300 and 600 and they are brilliant.
The 600 II even though lighter than a 600 I is still a beast of a lens.
I bought it this year even there were rumors of a new 600 back then because there is only a limited number of years left that I could cart it around so I needed to start right away. 
It has revised by concept of a heavy lens.
It makes the 300mm II and 100-400 II feel like lightweight lens.
It would be fascinating if Canon would make it even lighter in the next version.
DO would be the most likely way to do that.
A 600mm is like an Aircraft Carrier once you have one you need a whole load of other things to get to be used properly (Planes / support ships etc). You need a Gimbal head, a bean bag, a bag big enough to carry it safely. A photographic assistant / weightlifter would be handy too.
I don't think owning these lens makes you a better photographer but you are left with no excuses.
They are superb pieces of engineering and only the photographer can improve.
Those clever engineers in Canon may have something up their sleeves - it will be interesting to see.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 24, 2018)

docsmith said:


> Granted, what I really want to see is a $3-4k 200-600 f/5.6 L IS USM. Great IQ, blazing fast AF. ;D



A $3-4K 200-600 f/5.6 L IS USM sounds big and white to me. I prefer primes, but would make an exception in this case.


----------



## ethanz (May 24, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I bought it this year even there were rumors of a new 600 back then because there is only a limited number of years left that I could cart it around so I needed to start right away.



Haha, that is a great reason to buy the lens. 




Hector1970 said:


> It has revised by concept of a heavy lens.
> It makes the 300mm II and 100-400 II feel like lightweight lens.



Yes, these big boy lenses change your concept of lens weight. 




Hector1970 said:


> A 600mm is like an Aircraft Carrier once you have one you need a whole load of other things to get to be used properly (Planes / support ships etc). You need a Gimbal head, a bean bag, a bag big enough to carry it safely. A photographic assistant / weightlifter would be handy too.



You are right. I've spent more on various accessories for my 200-400 than I have on some of my lenses. The weightlifting doesn't seem to help at all with carrying the lens for longer...


----------



## Chaitanya (May 24, 2018)

I know these are are glamorous super telelenses, but I know majority of photographers are using either a 300mm f/4 or 400mm f5.6 so would really like to see those lenses updated as well.


----------



## ERHP (May 25, 2018)

I would have to say the 600 and now the 600 II have made me more of a stationary shooter, though it is amusing sometimes to try handheld tracking when I just cannot shift the gimbal/tripod combination any further. I still carry the camera/lens/tripod on my shoulder and usually have a full pack(5DSR w/several lenses) for the other shots. The one thing I would love to see on the 600 is the selectable 1.4TC like the 200-400. When you are setup in a blind or literally sitting/laying in the mud, movement is a huge deal, and being to either add or subtract that much focal length with the flick of switch would go a long ways towards avoid potential disturbance of whatever is being observed. Also a closer MFD would be a nice touch, as while the use of an extension tube can get you closer, the loss of distance focusing makes it a bit of a bear to constantly swap out, just like the 1.4. Take my money? 

/Fantasyland on a rumors site, lol, we can dream, right?


----------

